
Best Sketch Plugins I Used This Year (2016) - shinamee
https://medium.com/@shinamemud/best-sketch-plugins-i-used-this-year-2016-eb677b5c5755#.h00m67p37
======
perfmode
sketch-measure just enabled me to share a design spec with a dev who runs
Linux. Article was worth the read.

[https://github.com/utom/sketch-measure](https://github.com/utom/sketch-
measure)

~~~
shinamee
Great, thanks :)

